# Sobre el voltaqe de los condensadores electrolíticos



## chemo_masizzo (May 6, 2005)

Quisiera saber si es indispensable usar los Condensadores Electrolíticos 47 uF/16V y el Condensador electrolítico 10 uF/16V precisamente en ese voltaje ya q si encuentro a 47uF y 10uF pero el voltaje es a 25 realice mi cable con ese tipo de condensador a ese voltage y mi cable no funciona y quisiera saber si por eso no funciona mi cable, y si es indispensable q use condensadores a ese voltage es decir a 16 o no hay ningún problema

Gracias Saludos


----------



## Nacho (May 9, 2005)

El voltaje escrito en el cuerpo de los condensadores indica el valor máximo de voltaje en el que pueden operar correctamente, así que puedes utilizar cualquier condensador con la misma capacitancia, pero con un voltaje mayor a 16 voltios. 

Si el cable no funciona, lo mas seguro es que sea problema de falso contacto en el conector del teléfono.

Saludos,
Nacho.


----------



## sickel (May 24, 2006)

Hola a todos saben me hice el cable de datos siemens s56 pero al rato de probarlo no me funciona asi que quisiera saber si es falla de alguno de los componentes o del software porque nose que hacer
Ahhhh y porfabor indiquenme como se hace las transferencias si es que al momento de conectar hay que sincronizar los equipos o se apaga el celu no se  como se conecta porfabor indiquenme y expliquenme si como se puede encontrar una averia de alguno de los componentes o como probar si el MAX 232 funciona correctamente o si algun condensador esta mal como se puede saber?? espero sus respuestas gracias
sickel_7854@hotmail.com


----------

